# My collection of pencil drawings,,,,,



## kakashiXItachi (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello ,,

How are all of ya? ,,

I'm opening that side to show ya what's my hand did ,,
enjoy,,,,,


Black Cat XIII



DEATH NOTE (L)



Vash The Stampede (Trigun)



Shinichi &(Conan)




Itachi&sasori (at school)


Kyubi (naruto)


????,,,,,,(!!!)


I hope you like it


----------



## Haku H (Jan 17, 2008)

*cool drawings, they are well done X3  I like them all, specially "L'', Vash, and Kyubi, there all great, it would be better if you color them, but still they are nice, you have talent with the pencil and paper X3*


----------



## kakashiXItachi (Jan 18, 2008)

Haku H said:


> *cool drawings, they are well done X3  I like them all, specially "L'', Vash, and Kyubi, there all great, it would be better if you color them, but still they are nice, you have talent with the pencil and paper X3*



Hi and thank u 
Idont have the ability to color the pics 
If somebody want to color them ,,,,,I will be so happy


----------



## DeepCut (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice work excellent attention to lineart


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

They all look very well drawn, but it is really hard to see the whole picture... way too big.


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice. 

Do a Tsunade one.


----------



## TekJounin (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice work!  I'll check back to see if you add more.


----------



## kakashiXItachi (Jan 20, 2008)

TekJounin said:


> Nice work!  I'll check back to see if you add more.



keep waiting
I will try to add more soon


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

i cant see anything


----------



## Chevaux (Jan 20, 2008)

^ second
     .


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Jan 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> They all look very well drawn, but it is really hard to see the whole picture... way too big.



Agreed.
Nice job though, you can do nice eyes.  The Itachi one looks awkward, his headband looks so small compared to the rest of him, but the Sasori part looks great.
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2008)

Try cropping and resizing next time. Make it easier on the viewers. Anyhow, the drawings' line-work looks rather askew as opposed to the original counterparts. Don't draw every line as if it should be your last.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

i see them now
and crop and resizing can be your best friend


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 21, 2008)

i can see.. they just take a while to load.. anyway your drawings are really good


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2008)

It's kind of hard to see(my screen size is like 9x12 lol), but I like Heartnet and L


----------



## Yellow (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, I like how you draw eyes and lips.


----------

